
Reproducible developer environments - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@gramada.mihai/reproducible-developer-environments-4376c81a75f5#.qcin6rur7
======
kayvansylvan
Thanks. I use Ansible and Docker in combination to create reproducible DEV
environments.

